# arrow rest



## Mtnland1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Just got my new bow and outfitting it with accessories. Have always shot the Carolina whisker biscuit. i don't know much about the drop away's?? Are they any better pro's and con's any advise I like the fact the arrow cant fall off with the biscuit. Thanks


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I was shooting the whisker biskit and just changed to the QAD Ultra rest. It is a sweet drop away that also has full containment so the arrow doesn't fall off. I've been shooting it lately and just love it. I would recommend taking a look at it....I'm happy with mine.

Check it out at www.QADINC.com


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I switched to the Hostage after wearing out several sets of bristles on my Whisker Biscuit rest. I was not pleased with the Hostage, my vanes hit the inside and my arrow flight was less than desired. 

I recently switched to a Rip Cord drop away; I like it, my groups shrunk with it. It has an arrow holder feature incorporated in its design, it seems to fit the bill so far.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> I was shooting the whisker biskit and just changed to the QAD Ultra rest. It is a sweet drop away that also has full containment so the arrow doesn't fall off. I've been shooting it lately and just love it. I would recommend taking a look at it....I'm happy with mine.
> 
> Check it out at http://www.QADINC.com


I have to agree, if you're looking for a drop away that has full containment it's hard to beat the QAD. We carry two different models, both will do depending on what you're looking for.

I don't see any reason to use anything other than a drop away rest.


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

i prefer a drop away,no drag to the arrow, even though i have never had a whisker biscut :wink: i would think there would be a little drag to your arrow flight and on the extended archery hunts when it is raining and snowing i would think that your whiskers would freeze and get icey causing you more problems. again i have never shot one, just my impression.


----------



## Mtnland1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone I think I'll try a drop away


----------



## out west (Dec 30, 2008)

For hunting I will only use a full containment rest. I used a WB rest for years and really liked it. I finally decided to try a drop away due to the new craze. I used the QAD hunter rest and really liked it. A little more tuning involved with a drop away, but not bad. I never thought I would do it, but i decided to go back to the WB. They are just so easy to tune and are very reliable. As long as you use a shorter, stiffer vane the WB will have minimal affect on your fletchings.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> I switched to the Hostage after wearing out several sets of bristles on my Whisker Biscuit rest. I was not pleased with the Hostage, my vanes hit the inside and my arrow flight was less than desired.......................................................................


Hate to hear that. I just put the Hostage on both of my bows. Heard good things about it. Haven't shot it yet though..............Darnit


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I use a Whisker Biscuit and I am very pleased with it. A total contained rest is the only way to go - so the drop away rest that give you that feature would be neat (I have never tried one). I can stack arrows at 30 yards with a Whisker Biscuit. The sound is not significant and I haven't had a deer duck yet, but the drop away probably will be quiter.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Hate to hear that. I just put the Hostage on both of my bows. Heard good things about it. Haven't shot it yet though..............Darnit


I usually use Gold tips with standard 5" vanes, they hit on the left side of mine, so I tried some blazers, they were worse. I junked the Hostage, hope you have better luck with your rigs.

P.S. If you need another hostage rest, I have one I'll sell cheap. :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You can shoot the Rip Cord drop away regularly (arrow rises up during draw) or lock the holding arm up with the arrow in it. It will hold the arrow in place unless you turn the bow up side down or pull the release string to allow the arm to drop.

I like it so far, it works well for me.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a Hostage rest on my bow and it works just fine. Plenty of clearance for vanes to pass through and arrows fly straight and true.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to hear that. I just put the Hostage on both of my bows. Heard good things about it. Haven't shot it yet though..............Darnit
> ...


Good grief Mojo, now I don't know whether to kill myself or go bowling!

I too use Gold Tips with 5" vanes.


----------



## Mtnland1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I ended up going with the QAD have'nt shot it yet though thanks for everyones imput.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Mtnland1 said:


> Well I ended up going with the QAD have'nt shot it yet though thanks for everyones imput.


YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED!


----------

